# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > Helensburgh and District Beekeepers Association >  purchase of honey and comb

## brianrosneath

can anyone tell me if there are any where in or near helensburgh that fresh honey can be purchased, we prefer to support any local beekeepers

----------


## drumgerry

Our member Jimbo will be able to give you the inside track on honey in that area - might be worth a PM?

----------

